

Startup's eBay app auction ends, receives 0 bids - jlas
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mobile-group-video-chat-technology-/271369239246?

======
pavel_lishin
They're selling 9k lines of code, with only a week's worth of support, plus
another week if you pay more for it. That's probably interesting, but what are
the odds of it being $50k worth of interesting?

------
jlas
One thing I asked about in the original HN thread that went unanswered was the
test code. Do they have any? Unit, integration, performance, etc. and what
does the coverage look like?

$50k seems unjustifiable without tests and benchmarks.

------
mattmiller
Why wouldn't they sell the app and userbase as well?

------
jlas
From 2 weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7032153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7032153)

------
tvxedo
Anyone else think that price may have been a tad high?

~~~
rtpg
What could actually be a neat expirement would be going the other way:
building some software, and then selling it off (like this) but at a really
low bid (like, starting off at $5). You could probably use it to slightly
guage how much your code+support might be worth. Would at least make an
interesting serie of blog posts.

------
sarreph
But... Selling your business on eBay is a scary-looking exit strategy for any
potential buyer.

